# Wedding first dances - yours?



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

A subject that crops up fairly often with me and my pals (my band! ) as we do a lot of weddings and are often asked to learn a specific song for a first dance. 
We'd done Eva Cassidy's version of Songbird (a Fleetwood Mac song I believe), Heaven (although asked for the DJ Sammy version rather than the Bryan Adams version), an old Bobby Vinton song that our drummer managed to completely muller into a different time sig and an Ordinary Boys song that was a contender for the worst song ever written.

My wife and I danced to the Ramones version of the Ronettes's "Baby I Love You" at our wedding although in retrospect I would have had the Divine Comedy's "Songs of Love" just because it sounds all lovely and sentimental, but I would hope some people would realise it was the Father Ted theme!!

What about you? I am interested, but this is part market research


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Lady in red but then we had an unconventional wedding. 
Only told the parents a week before and booked in to a dinner dance type restaurant place. We weren't interested in a first dance but the band insisted and they chose. (It was 20 years ago!)

If it was me I would have had Dean Martin - Please release me


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

We are undecided at the moment. 

'You Do Something To Me' by Paul Weller is a favourite of mine but it hasn't been agreed to yet.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Registry office, me, the missus & one witness each.

Straight to the pub opposite for the rest of the day/night.

So what ever was playing on the pub dukebox as i stumbled out the door for me...


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Jack Johnson - Better Together!


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Louis Armstrong - What a Wonderful World


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Sorted, you already do what we had for our 1st dance, acoustic DJ Sammy Heaven (we danced a slow Rhumba to it!)


----------



## Feeex (Apr 6, 2007)

We had 'Together we are beautiful' by Fern Kinney


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

U2 still haven't found what I'm looking for!


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Lonestar Amazed.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Some good stuff there guys - I am frequently asked if I can suggest possible first dances, so good to know what others have had.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> We are undecided at the moment.
> 
> 'You Do Something To Me' by Paul Weller is a favourite of mine but it hasn't been agreed to yet.


That was the wife and i's first dance


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

sanchez said:


> That was the wife and i's first dance


First guitar solo i learned to play. :thumb:

Gotta love the soul in the strings.


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

Billy Joel - She's got a way.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

Fav all time band are the Stone Roses so our first dance was to Ten Story Love Song


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Sade 'No Ordinary Love'

The song already meant alot to us before.


----------



## griffin83 (Aug 27, 2008)

ben e king- stand by me


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Cant remember. I was steamin drunk! :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Ours was the boring "The Wedding Song".


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Our was VERY untypical - Primal Scream's "Jailbird".


----------



## stan the man (Jun 10, 2009)

Palm Trees (love guitar) by Steve Hillage.


----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

Always and forever - Heatwave, yeah I know cheesey


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Some interesting choices there guys, cheers.
The most recent one we did was Counting Crows' Accidentally In Love (the song from Shrek) which was a bit more upbeat than the normal slowie wedding song.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

I DJ'd a wedding about 6 years ago... I was told 5 minutes before the first-dance that the bride and groom hadn't even thought about the song choice and "could I play something nice?". After a moment of panic I reached for Sam Cooke's 'Cupid' (it was either that of 'Fluffy Pup' by The Macc Lads ). It seemed to go down well, although I often wonder if I'd been paid had they disapproved of my choice.


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

We had our 1st dance to "come rain or come shine" which a very old classic done by various people although I cant now recall who it was written/first performed by. We used a version recorded as a kind of duet by BB King & Eric Clapton from the album "Riding with the King"


----------



## Rudders16v (Sep 7, 2010)

We got married in July, our first dance was to K-Ci & JoJo 'All My Life'.

Lonestar - Amazed was a close running contender though so we had that as the second song, and the first one which the band did as they weren't able to do the K-Ci & JoJo so we had that from a CD


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Smack my ***** up....





:tumbleweed:


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)




----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

We had an unconventional wedding.. This was ours..






As it was the song that was playing when we first met..


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

Got married in August,

got married to Method Man and Mary J Blidge, Your All I Need


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Nobody Does it Better, Carly Simon. Only Bond film theme tune I could wangle into the ceremony


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

aerosmith- dont wanna miss a thing.


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

A mate of mine had Luther Vandross - Always and forever as his first dance


----------



## lilesk (Aug 2, 2010)

*Chasing Cars * - Snow Patrol


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

BJM said:


> Jack Johnson - Better Together!


Same here :thumb:


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

Epic is the word to describe this:


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

Areosmith i dont want to miss a thing.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Lonestar - Amazed


----------

